# Ibs constant pain, scared to eat



## Nadine8989 (Jan 10, 2017)

I've had ibs for Years. It used to be sporadic but within the past couple years it has gotton alot worse. I have very little support from doctors. I've tried Bentyl and hyoscymine. No affect. And I get told to reduce my stress. Stress is a huge trigger for mine. But I can't control the stress in my life because most of it is caused by situations beyond my control. In the past 9 months my ibs attacks are 3 to 4 a week. Some I can suck up and most others I just cry and wish for death. The pain gets so bad it feels like I'm in stage 10 labor. It's so bad sometimes it causes me to bleed. In dec. My boss told be about IBgaurd he saw commercial on tv. I was reluctant to use it but I was desperate. I purchased it at walgreens. The instructions says to use it with physician supervision, so I called him and ask if it was ok. He called back a week later and said NO. Because it was not FDA approved. I was having another painful attack right after his phone call . So I just decided to go ahead and try it on my days off work. Since I started taking these pills before I eat my ibs symptoms started improving. After about 6 weeks of taking IbGARD I can eat again. I'm slowly adding in different food into my diet. I hope one day I can drink coffee again. But I have to say I only tried the Ib gaurd because I was desperate and couldn't go on living in so much pain constantly. It was interfering with my work and my entire life. I would be out shopping or at work and it was either a painful ibs attack out of nowhere or I would mess myself without even knowing it till I felt the wetness. It was disgusting. I had to start wearing pads. My recommendation to anyone with this dreaded condition is to at least try the ibgaurd. When I see my doctor next month I will tell him I'm using this and request a new referral to another GI doc. The IbGARD Is expensive. 29 dollars for a box of 48. So it's costing me between 60 to 90 dollars a month. I am very grateful the IbGARD Is working. Otherwise I don't I would have kept going.I was close to making the doctor to admit me to the hospital. The pain was so intense throughout my abdomen it would make me nauseous and my body temp. Would rise and my skin would turn red I would be covered in sweat. There were days when these attacks would last hours to days and during it I would plead with God to just kill me , take my pain away. That's when it's at its worse. I hope this IbGARD continues to work. I am still skiddish to eat alot. So I nibble. And on days I know I can't afford an attack even with ibgaurd I just won't eat just to be safe.


----------



## IBS-Cyndi (Jan 28, 2017)

You could be me, our story overlaps so much! Except you didn't clarify if you have IBS-D or C. I have C. But I too have found relief, thank you Father God!
And I'm doing it completely naturally. I WAS on Linzess, but I haven't taken it in 2 weeks, where I WAS taking it every day.
Before Linzess, I was having the same kind of horrible pain you described. Many times I would just curl up into a ball and whimper. 
But God led me to some miracle treatments, and I don't mind telling you, not only am I eating good (only a few diet changes) but I have not had the pain for over 2 weeks AND I've had REGULAR BMs for the first time in a long time! If you also have IBS-C, let me know and I'll share with you how I'm treating it.


----------



## TrishChamberlin (Mar 23, 2017)

HONESTLY I TREID (SORRY FOR THE CAPS) NATREN PROBIOTICS AND I AM 1000% BETTER BECAUSE OF IT. YOU SHOULDTRY IT. GO TO NATREN.COM AND GET HEALTHY TRINITY. OH MAN, MY LIFE HAS CHANGED.


----------



## Gnote (Mar 3, 2017)

I have IBS-C and need to know what I can take for this pain. It just flared up this weekend. Along with bloating and gas. I'm waiting to see a GI, but not until April 10. I'm so afraid this pain could get very severe like it was a couple months ago. I'm taking 4 scoops of Optifiber with water before each meal. Don't think this is enough to keep my body running properly.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

IBS-Cyndi said:


> You could be me, our story overlaps so much! Except you didn't clarify if you have IBS-D or C. I have C. But I too have found relief, thank you Father God!
> And I'm doing it completely naturally. I WAS on Linzess, but I haven't taken it in 2 weeks, where I WAS taking it every day.
> Before Linzess, I was having the same kind of horrible pain you described. Many times I would just curl up into a ball and whimper.
> But God led me to some miracle treatments, and I don't mind telling you, not only am I eating good (only a few diet changes) but I have not had the pain for over 2 weeks AND I've had REGULAR BMs for the first time in a long time! If you also have IBS-C, let me know and I'll share with you how I'm treating it.


What types of things did you do?


----------



## nsdnjbl (Dec 11, 2016)

Following to see if Cyndi responds on her path to success to live pain free.


----------

